# Dealing with anger



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

How do you handle the emotions of anger and such when your ex leaves you in financial devestation? Especially when he was the one who cheated and left? For reason I'd rather not rehash, my ex left ten months ago and has managed to walk away without paying one bill or dealing with an attorney, etc. I will have to file for divorce in April and he won't have to do a thing, not even sign (since I won't know where he is.) I accept that i was essentially conned by this man, but every bill that comes in the mail (which I cant pay) reminds me of the five yeas I worked while he didn't look for a job and lied to me while racking up credit card debt in my name. I let go of the anger for a while but its back. How do you separate the financial stress from the rest of it? And yes I'm in therapy, just looking for different perspectives.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillLife (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a tough situation Myself and I'm sorry you're in it. You could just look at it as the financial price you have to pay for getting someone who didn't deserve to be, out of your life. Consider it the same as paying heavy medical bills for cancer removal? Sucks, but your future is probably going to be a lot brighter in the end.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> How do you handle the emotions of anger and such when your ex leaves you in financial devestation? Especially when he was the one who cheated and left? For reason I'd rather not rehash, my ex left ten months ago and has managed to walk away without paying one bill or dealing with an attorney, etc. I will have to file for divorce in April and he won't have to do a thing, not even sign (since I won't know where he is.) I accept that i was essentially conned by this man, but every bill that comes in the mail (which I cant pay) reminds me of the five yeas I worked while he didn't look for a job and lied to me while racking up credit card debt in my name. I let go of the anger for a while but its back. How do you separate the financial stress from the rest of it? And yes I'm in therapy, just looking for different perspectives.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Vigorous physical activity.

Yoga.

Meditation.

They all keep you from being so inside of your head.

He stuck the screws to you, but the anger hurts you not him.

Release it...for you.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

